# Removing jammed license plate screws



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

How do I remove 2 nylon license plate screws that are jammed in the holes?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've found that a drill and easy-out work great in situations such as this


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mort said:


> I've found that a drill and easy-out work great in situations such as this


Got it out. Next dilemna is the plate frame sticks out about 2 inches from the trunk door. It won't sit flush with my suv When I close it I can hear the plate frame hitting the suv body.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mort said:


> I've found that a drill and easy-out work great in situations such as this


What if the manufacturer made it so only nylon screws can be installed? The type that get stuck when you try to take them out. I want to try and put in stainless steel screws...


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure that I follow you. Now, maybe there is a ball of plastic on the threads that acts as a lock, so that they don't vibrate loose, but other than that, the threads on the screws and nuts, either standard or metric, and perhaps in a couple different sizes of each, should still be standard. If however, the thread part on the vehicle is messed up, you can buy those at most auto parts stores. You will see on a new one that there are little plastic tabs so that when you push them in place, the tabs hold them from falling out. If you just need new screws though, your local hardware store should have them in any flavor that you prefer; metal, stainless, plastic, etc.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DexterII said:


> Not sure that I follow you. Now, maybe there is a ball of plastic on the threads that acts as a lock, so that they don't vibrate loose, but other than that, the threads on the screws and nuts, either standard or metric, and perhaps in a couple different sizes of each, should still be standard. If however, the thread part on the vehicle is messed up, you can buy those at most auto parts stores. You will see on a new one that there are little plastic tabs so that when you push them in place, the tabs hold them from falling out. If you just need new screws though, your local hardware store should have them in any flavor that you prefer; metal, stainless, plastic, etc.


For example if I buy the standard stainless steel license plate screws they go in only halfway for whatever reason


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you sure that you have the right thread? Or are they perhaps bottoming out?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DexterII said:


> Are you sure that you have the right thread? Or are they perhaps bottoming out?


shouldn't all licensse plate screws work? Why would the Highlander be different ?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Now it's making sense. A lot of Toyotas have threaded license plate holes, so only a certain thread pitch screw will work. If I recall (my Toyota dealer experience was about 8 years ago), its a fine thread, and I bet you are using a coarse thread screw. They'll start, but won't go in all the way.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mort said:


> Now it's making sense. A lot of Toyotas have threaded license plate holes, so only a certain thread pitch screw will work. If I recall (my Toyota dealer experience was about 8 years ago), its a fine thread, and I bet you are using a coarse thread screw. They'll start, but won't go in all the way.


exactly. what type should I get?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Either go to a hardware store and find a thread that will work, or go to your Toyota dealer and they'll probably give you some.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

_SOME_-I don't have a list of these, newer vehicles within the last few years or so have metal "nuts" pushed into the sheet metal of the trunk/tailgate areas at the factory. Then these are "spot-welded" into place, and painted with the body in the paint shop. These are generally "blind-holes" also, meaning that too long of a screw will not go completely into them. Some of you may be familiar with "Dorman" products with supply many items to the auto parts stores. We have seen the replacement screws coming into use lately and they are not all the same size or length.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Toyota will most likely be using metric threads, perhaps you are using inch threaded fasteners?


----------

